# ¿Como localizar fuente de interferencias en 433 MHz?



## Pedrete (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola a todos...

Perdonad mi incultura al respecto pero aun sigo siendo un mero "pardillo" en el inmenso mundo de la electronica...

Queria preguntaros a ver si alguien me puede dar alguna pista o echar una mano... resulta que en mi comunidad la centralita receptora de los mandos a distancia del garaje funciona fatal...
trabaja en la frecuencia de 433 MHz y ya la he cambiado varias veces pensando que era una averia pero la cosa sigue igual.... : solo recibe cuando le da la gana...  (de los 40 mandos que hay, a los 40 les pasa lo mismo)

Tras mucho indagar he llegado a la conclusion que debe tratarse dee alguna interferencia en esa frecuencia perooo... ni hay policias cerca que pudiesen tener inhibidores, ni nada raro que yo sepa...

La pregunta es... ¿sabeis si hay alguna forma de localizar cual puede ser el foco de la interferencia?

Muchas gracias de antemano...

Pedrete.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 18, 2008)

Cualquier emisor codificado que este continuamente trabaje en esa frecuencia se convierte en un inhividor.  
Comprueba si continua fallando durante la noche o fines de semana.


----------



## fabiscape (Feb 12, 2009)

claro que si, se pueden estar interfiriendo entre si, recuerda que si trabajan en am es muy probable que esten emitiendo una moduladora aunque no reciban ni emitan ningun dato en portadora, lo que, como dice pepechip, esten inhiviendose.
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 12, 2009)

Si cerca hay grúas ya tienes la fuente de interferencias, aunque hay alarmas y bastantes cacharros que también lo utilizan.

Cuando este bloqueado saca la antena y prueba si funciona acercando el mando.

Prueba de apantallar la antena con una lata redonda grande cortada por el medio, y apuntado hacia la calle.La cuestion es hacer como los burros que solo se vea la  zona interesada

Puede que el receptor este desintonizado, si miras el modulo veras una pieza como de planstico de color llamativo con una muesca para poner un destornillador, se puede probar de reajustar, pero es delicado y debe hacerse con un destornillador de plastico o uno metalico sacandolo cada vez para hacer la prueba.

Para hacerlo primero te marcas la posicion con un rotulador indeleble, y moverlo milimetro a milimetro, muy poquito.

Finalmente hay modelos mas robustos sin condensador ni nada de eso , utilizan un filtro de onda superficioal, si es de esos lo veras rapidamente porque es una pieza cuadrada metalica normalmente y no lleva el condensador


----------



## ea5gu (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola la banda de UHF 430-435 esta usada ademas por controles remoto de gruas pluma, aperturas de coches y un largo etc.
Puede ser que tengas algo de PLC cerca.
Suerte.


----------



## arields1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Lindo problema! Y no justifica intercalar una cavidad resonante en la recepción, que creo es la única solución.


----------

